# Canine Cancer Caucus



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

bumping up


----------



## goldencontriever3 (Nov 7, 2008)

WOW! Wish I could join them!


----------



## Meggie'sMom (Dec 24, 2007)

Isn't it a beautiful video? - the music, the message, I just have tears flowing before it's over. I hope they have an overwhelming turn out!


----------



## fbama73 (Jul 19, 2009)

God bless 'em! Cancer is what took Cinnamon from me.

Pop quiz- who knows what that music is from?


----------



## Meggie'sMom (Dec 24, 2007)

I keep thinking Chariots of Fire, but that's not it, is it?


----------



## fbama73 (Jul 19, 2009)

It's not from Chariots of Fire. It IS from a movie, though. A movie with some BREATHTAKING scenery, scenery which is even more beautiful in person than in the movie. No special camera angles necessary, here- this is some of God's best work anywhere.

"Last of the Mohicans" Though the movie was set in the area of western New York, the beautiful scenery of the climactic battle was filmed at Chimney Rock State park, about an hour South of Asheville, North Carolina. If you're ever in the area I HIGHLY recommend visiting it. Some of the most beautiful rock formations you could ever hope to see.


----------



## Meggie'sMom (Dec 24, 2007)

Thanks *fbama73*! Thats neat to know. I've been to Asheville and the surrounding area, but not specifically Chimney Rock. Maybe we'll make the trip. 

From Luke's Blogspot: http://www.2dogs2000miles.blogspot.com/


> All of you have helped in various capacities to make this possible. And now I am personally calling for your help to make the March on DC successful. This country needs to see both the size and scope of the epidemic of canine cancer and to hear our collective voices.
> 
> 
> There isn't any federal money earmarked through the NIH and NCI that goes towards comparative oncological research and this is our one shot to change that. I'll be meeting with congresspeople while in DC but we need large numbers there to convince them to listen. And that's not going to be done with petitions but with puppies & people, too.
> ...


Please do spread the word. I know so many on here have been touched by cancer - human and canine. Luke is doing something about it. 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-rGd-79UhuM


----------



## RickZ (Sep 14, 2009)

My beautiful golden Treynor lost his battle with cancer on November 24, 2008. I have been around dogs for as long as I can remember and know from experience that its never easy losing a faithful companion. However, watching helplessly as Treynor succumbed to that horrible disease is a tragic memory that I will never forget for as long as I am alive. By chance I became aware of Luke, Hudson and Murphy's walk to support finding a cure and raising awareness of canine cancer. The three of them came through Pittsburgh in July 2009 and I was fortunate to meet them. It was and is comforting to know that I am not alone in my infinite sadness and outrage at the prevalence of canine cancer. Although I have personal motivation for going to Washington, I would like to think that I am going not only for Treynor but for all of those like him who have been touched by cancer. 

I along with Treynor's spirit will be in Washington DC to join Luke, Hudson, Murphy and a lot of other people and canines, hope to see you there.


----------



## Maxs Mom (Mar 22, 2008)

I have not watched the link I can't I am at work. I know I will start balling as I have a sweet golden girl with osteosarcoma as I type. Too close I am sure. 

Is this by chance the man who wrote the book about his goldens struggle with osteosarcoma? I know the dogs name was Murphy. 

Something needs to be done. Too many of our beloved four legged friends are getting cancer. I know part is the capability of diagnosing it now too. I would love to figure out if there is a way to reduce the occurances. There was a place here in my area that did genetic testing on dogs. I believe their research was on genetic connections to diseases. I wish to HECK I could figure out who they were and how to contact them. I would not mind having some Max information in their database for information. Let something good hopefully come from my loss (when her time comes).


----------



## Meggie'sMom (Dec 24, 2007)

Awww Rick- take Meggie and me in spirit with you! I haven't met Luke, but I am awed by him. 

If you're on FaceBook add him as a friend. Sounds like he is having a hard time getting media attention in DC. I challenge that we flood the White House with pleas to get Bo Obama involved - that'll get him some attention!!!

Here's the web contact form: http://www.whitehouse.gov/contact/

Here's the message I sent. I'm sure you guys can come up with a better one.

_"Luke Robinson is walking across our great country with his two Great Pyrenees dogs, Murphy and Hudson, to raise awareness about the connection between human and canine cancer and try to rally support for comparative oncological studies. He has organized the First Canine Cancer Caucus in DC on September 18, 2009 which will begin at 11 AM at LBJ Park located just off of the Washington Memorial Parkway and continue across the Arlington Memorial Bridge to Constitution Ave. NW and end at the Old Folk Life Center at Constitution and 14th. With all the publicity Bo received when he became an Obama family member, it would be wonderful if Bo could attend and help Luke raise awareness for this event and cause. Curing cancer in our lifetime would be the greatest legacy and Bo's participation could make this event special. "_


----------

